# New York City



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Just back from a month away with the family touring the East Coast of the US. Managed to squeeze in some surfing at Long Island, 5 days in NYC, a few nights in DC, a week at Busch Gardens in Williamsburg (awesome place), Virginia Beach, Philly (ran up the rocky steps haha) and Baltimore before last two nights back up in Connecticut New York.

Had an amazing time and filled about 5 memory cards lol.

Here a few from our first few days in NYC.

1. Times Square at night, we stayed in the Marriott with the revolving rooftop bar you can see here.


Times Square - NYC by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

2. Text Message, Grand Central Station. I was praying the guy wouldnt move during the exposure.


The Text Message - Grand Central by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

3. FDNY Flatiron District. A van exploded causing mayhem with folk thinking it was a bomb.


FDNY - New York City by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

4. Spring Street, thought this old guy looked a bit gangster lol.


Spring Street NYC by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

5. 5th Avenue, the glass cube is the apple store.


Reflections - 5th Ave New York City by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

6. Central Park Squirrel - these guys will come up and sit on the bench with you if you have cookies lol


Central Park Squirrel by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

You can see a few others here if you are interested.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.493865797354967.1073741836.401689806572567&type=1


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

7. Red Tailed Hawk - Central Park. A descendant of the famous "palemale". 

Red Tailed Hawk - Central Park by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

8. Brooklyn Bridge (couldnt resist the colour pop - sorry :lol:

Brooklyn Bridge - NYC by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

9. Upper West Side


Upper West Side - NYC by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr

10. Downtown from the Top of the Rockerfeller


Downtown New York by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovely set of photos.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice shots :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Meant to say, I really like the text message one


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Amazing photos .. Its sort of a real insight of new york .. would love to visit this place, looks a brilliant place to photograph


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I love NY. Great shots


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Love it, some cracking pics there mate.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great pics. I must do some from downtown Dallas.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice shots :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Amazing pictures. Makes me want to go there even more!!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

awesome photos there. :thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Stunning pictures.

rick


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

awesome photos thanks very much for sharing. One place I WILL visit one day. Did you go to the 9/11 memorial at all out of interest?


----------



## Strathmore (May 7, 2008)

Fantastic photos!! I want to go back even more now after viewing them.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Ryan said:


> awesome photos thanks very much for sharing. One place I WILL visit one day. Did you go to the 9/11 memorial at all out of interest?


I was there last year. I always wanted to go to the memorial. 911 always touched me personally. I don't know why but it always saddens me when I think about those people that lost their lives. I remember when it happened, seems like yesterday. I was very glad to have been there and visited the site and paid my tribute. The one thing that bugged me was people posing in front of the camera getting their photos taken. I just didn't think that was right.

The pics are amazing. Love the pic of the Brooklyn Bridge. Did you go up the Rockefeller Center at night time? What an amazing view it is. And from Brooklyn Heights looking across at the Manhattan skyline.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top stuff, looks a great place to visit, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> I was there last year. I always wanted to go to the memorial. 911 always touched me personally. I don't know why but it always saddens me when I think about those people that lost their lives. I remember when it happened, seems like yesterday. I was very glad to have been there and visited the site and paid my tribute. The one thing that bugged me was people posing in front of the camera getting their photos taken. I just didn't think that was right.
> 
> The pics are amazing. Love the pic of the Brooklyn Bridge. Did you go up the Rockefeller Center at night time? What an amazing view it is. And from Brooklyn Heights looking across at the Manhattan skyline.


Thanks - I didnt visit the memorial although I did have a look through the heras fencing thats up covering the site whilst the new tower is being built.

Managed to pack in quite a lot, if anyone is thinking of going then here are my highlights;

Walk the Brooklyn Bridge, the area on the other side is fantastic now that its all been redeveloped and the views across to the City are amazing.

Go for a drink in the Marriott Marquee, Times Square - it has a revovling rooftop bar with stunning views at night.

I thought the views from the Rockerfeller were better than the Empire State. Try to book your tickets for about an hour before sunset and stay up to take it all in.

Eat at Shake Shak in Madison Park Gardens - they are exploding just now with shops popping up everywhere but the success can be traced back to the original shak - burgers and shakes are unreal.

Spend some walking through soho, china town, hells kitchen etc. The atmosphere is fantastic and you'll see some of the craziest people on earth. I sat with a coffee at the backetball courts in Spring Street Soho, listening to the locals playing and watching characters wander past for a couple of hours.

Hire a bicycle and make your way down through the paths in central park, you can pick up at the top and drop off at the bottom for less than $10.

Take the Staten Island ferry, its free and passes right by the statue of liberty with great views back to the city.

Go to Harlem. Its a bit more gentrified these days but there is definitely still a cool atmosphere around there, not as dodgy as I thought it would be. I played football (soccer) for my brother in laws team whilst I was over. We had a match in Harlem against a local team - great bunch of guys. They nicknamed me shrek (I'm hoping it was because of the Scottish Accent lol)

Shop in Century 21 - think TK max but a fraction of the price and no raking about as each brand has its own area. I bought a £100 pair of asics for running for about $12.

Museum area is cool and you get a real feel for New York in the Brownstone Streets up around the upper East Side. Houses that are for sale are "open", I blagged my way in for a nosey around a fancy high rise apartment overlooking Central Park - $1.5M price tag ended up a bit out my price range though lol.

The West pier has the Intrepid docked with all sorts of aircraft on the deck and Concorde sits adjacent.

I could go on and on all night, there are countless things to do. We combined the trip with a drive down to Williamsberg and spent a week at Busch Gardens for the theme and water parks. You pass through DC and Philly on the way.


----------



## RefleKtion (Mar 26, 2011)

amazing pictures! very professional :thumb:

New York is my ultimate place to visit (as I'm sure it is with a lot of other people). I plan to get out there at some point, sooner rather than later. I'd love to go 'all city' and do stuff like the hip hop tour of the south Bronx/Sedgwick ave area, as well as the more obvious stuff like visiting the sights and sounds of manhattan. 

how did you find it over the other side of the Brooklyn bridge? I've heard parts of Brooklyn are pretty upmarket and smart these days?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

RefleKtion said:


> amazing pictures! very professional :thumb:
> 
> New York is my ultimate place to visit (as I'm sure it is with a lot of other people). I plan to get out there at some point, sooner rather than later. I'd love to go 'all city' and do stuff like the hip hop tour of the south Bronx/Sedgwick ave area, as well as the more obvious stuff like visiting the sights and sounds of manhattan.
> 
> how did you find it over the other side of the Brooklyn bridge? I've heard parts of Brooklyn are pretty upmarket and smart these days?


Very nice. My family have friends that live in Park Slope, a pretty cool neighbourhood near Prospect Park etc. I fancied taking in a nets game when we were over but the dates didnt tie in.

The parks around the banks of the river at Dumbo have all been regen'd and packed with cafes, bars, theres a pretty cool photography exhibition there too.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you got anymore photos from your travels?


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Johnny_B said:


> Have you got anymore photos from your travels?


Hundreds :lol:

Here are a few more from NYC.

Looking Uptown from Rockerfeller

Urban Oasis by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr
Central Park, Open game. 

DSC_5161 by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr
Pitch, Central Park 

DSC_5195 by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr

Bowery 

Bowery - New York City by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr

Panic 

Panic by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr

Bronx Street Dancer

DSC_5252 by Michael~Ashley (Catching up), on Flickr


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Seriously, I could look at these all day long. Any more?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Amazing photos mate. My Brother's a keen photographer, and you really can '' capture the moment '' if you know your stuff.


----------



## Manny_VAG (Nov 30, 2011)

Your photos are amazing! I just got back from visiting New York City .Had a great time over there and I'm absolutely shattered right now lol.


----------

